# big fat zap



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

This little froglet has been about this size for a few weeks now. All his tank mates are nice and healthy looking so I'm guessing its not bloat brought on by an environmental issue. Rather than treating blindly I'm letting this one play out naturally


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Lee - is it constantly in rest with an open mouth?

At the least I would try soaks in ARS (you could also use a hypertonic solution to try and reduce the fluid retention). If the condition progresses, just remember that euthanasia is a more humane option if you feel that there is no getting better.

I have had froglets do this before - but usually only when coming right out of the water. Treatment is occasionally successful. What were you treating this group with previously (for the nematodes)? Are you still treating? When did you discontinue?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yup I'd say 90% of the time the mouth is open at rest. about two weeks now since he's done that with no real change in size or activity level. It still eats vigorously, you can see in the pic he was pecking off springtails between feedings. I'll keep the ARS on hand but probably wont intervene unless it takes a turn for the worse. Its an interesting process to document

treatment was the usual panacure dusting once a week in their communal quarantine container. They've been off any form of medication since the beginning of March.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just wanted to point out that that is a very nice example pic of bloat, and I think that it should be "sticky-fied" into a caresheet...

Good luck with him Lee!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

ANy update Lee on how this little guy is doing?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Still unchanged but at least he's not loosing weight. I gave some homebrew ARS a try but didn't seem to work. Just ordered a fresh batch yesterday so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## stupidboy34213 (Nov 26, 2006)

Did your zap make it?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

unfortunately no. By the time I purchased some newer ARS I found him face up in the water feature. I'm unsure if the first batch of ARS was bad or if it just didn't help with the situation.


----------

